# Pet shop near Al naser City



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there...

I'm here in Cairo and would like to check some pet shop to buy razor and treat for my cat in Dubai.. Maybe it is more cheaper here? Do you know any near (cheap) pet shop nearby? I wi be leaving tom. And would appreciate promt reply...Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pet food is expensive... it has a high import tax on it. I would think you will find it cheaper in Dubai.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for a quick reply.. Then will be just buy the stuff in Dubai then.. Thanks a lot


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

It's nice that you wanted to bring your cat a present, though.....!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes.. Me and my husband thinks of a present for the 3 cats.. (something Egyptian threats)  but it is more expensive then will just buy stuff in Dubai Tom


----------

